# Could you like anthro art and fursuit but not consider yourself a furry?



## paroapockinroo (Oct 24, 2012)

Just wondering what others opinions are~


----------



## Ricky (Oct 24, 2012)

You can consider yourself whatever you want, but other people would likely consider you a furry ;3


----------



## Day Coydog (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't think that person would be, seeing as it is a fandom it helps to take part in the community.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 24, 2012)

Day Coydog said:


> I don't think that person would be, seeing as it is a fandom it helps to take part in the community.



...huh ?

Are you saying one must take part in the community (for example by fursuiting) to be considered a furry?


----------



## paroapockinroo (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah thats kinda what I meant, like could you fursuit and draw the art but not be a part of the community? (and therefore not be furry?)


----------



## Day Coydog (Oct 24, 2012)

If you are really that inclusive, then yes.


----------



## Percy (Oct 24, 2012)

I'd have to say that fursuiting would make you a furry regardless, as you're pretty much labeling yourself as one by wearing it.

As for drawing art, it depends on what you'd do with it. If you draw it only for yourself, then you probably could get away with not being considered a furry. But if you upload it to say, FA or dA, you probably would be.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 24, 2012)

Percy said:


> I'd have to say that fursuiting would make you a furry regardless, as you're pretty much labeling yourself as one by wearing it.



Fursuiting with other furries, yes. Mascots aren't furries, though =P

As for the art I would also say yes unless you somehow separate it from the rest of the furry art base.

Of course, I'm completely lost why any of this really matters...


----------



## Percy (Oct 24, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Fursuiting with other furries, yes. Mascots aren't furries, though =P



I'd assume fursuit =/= mascot in this context. Unless you looked convincingly like one, and didn't just walk around randomly.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 24, 2012)

If someone knew what a fursuit was, and wore one anyway, I would consider them a furry regardless.

As for liking furry concepts (like anthro animal drawings and such), I would think that just depends on how involved in it they are, and whether or not they participate in the fandom.


----------



## Day Coydog (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't think that I would consider that furry behavior unless if you were taking video/ pictures, messing with people, or just expressing your character.  If you were just walking around randomly, then I would just being a weird-o.


----------



## Brazen (Oct 25, 2012)

You're absolutely correct, watching cartoons makes you a furfaggot, well done, I'll inform the millions of children.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 25, 2012)

Brazen said:


> You're absolutely correct, watching cartoons makes you a furfaggot, well done, I'll inform the millions of children.



I've never seen a cause so worthy!! Quick, Brazen, to the troll-mobile!!

[video=youtube;VSaDPc1Cs5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSaDPc1Cs5U[/video]


----------



## stelcoon (Oct 25, 2012)

whether you should consider yourself a furry depends on your personal definition of a furry
whether any one else does depends on theirs so who cares


----------



## Dreaming (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes, of course. There's plenty of people who do, but they're likely unaware of Furries. =P It's your identity, do what you want with it


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 25, 2012)

I have a fursuit, basically married to a furry, fap to furry porn, collect furry art and have a shit ton of furiends.
But I ain't no furfag.  I think this pic sums it up
http://imageshack.us/a/img825/7929/img20121025111302.jpg


----------



## WingDog (Oct 25, 2012)

I have a co-worker that wants a fursuit, but is not a furry what so ever.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 25, 2012)

Anthro art, definitely.

Fursuiting is kind of iffy. If it's for a job or volunteer work, then yeah you don't have to be a furry. But dressing out because you want to be an animal person is kind of crossing the line completely.


----------



## Zenia (Oct 25, 2012)

I think it is amusing when people are obviously furries and try so desperately to distance themselves from it. XD


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Oct 25, 2012)

Zenia said:


> I think it is amusing when people are obviously furries and try so desperately to distance themselves from it. XD


 I see that a lot on this website. That is why I usually go to other furry websites LOL. I am wondering why people are calling people furfags on here and calling them basement dwellers and stuff when they are furries themselves. Also, why do people who have fursonas, draw furry art, etc... join a furry website, when they put furries down?


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 25, 2012)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I am wondering why people are calling people furfags on here and calling them *basement dwellers* and stuff when they are furries themselves.



Now hold on...


----------



## Ricky (Oct 25, 2012)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I am wondering why people are calling people furfags on here and calling them basement dwellers and stuff when they are furries themselves.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarcasm



> Also, why do people who have fursonas, draw furry art, etc... join a furry website, when they put furries down?



See (a) and also learn how to take a joke.

Wow, the internet has _everything _these days :roll:


----------



## badlands (Oct 25, 2012)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I am wondering why people are calling people furfags on here and calling them basement dwellers and stuff when they are furries themselves. Also, why do people who have fursonas, draw furry art, etc... join a furry website, when they put furries down?



it's good to laugh at yourself. if you can't laugh at the silly things you enjoy you're taking it too seriously.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 25, 2012)

Damn my ironic picture went unnoticed.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 25, 2012)

I looked, I saw, I cried.

;3


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 25, 2012)

To ironic?:V


----------



## Ultraviolet_Moon_Ray (Oct 25, 2012)

Nope. The fursuit is why.


----------



## Ultraviolet_Moon_Ray (Oct 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Fursuiting with other furries, yes. Mascots aren't furries, though =P



Lie. SOME mascots aren't furries. Trust, a furry'd love that job if it suited their taste.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 25, 2012)

Yall are furfags. Especially OP. He should come out the closet already.


Toshabi is the only legit non-furry on this site. If you aren't sporting my avatar then you're  a furry. Simple as that. So would you like to purchase an indulgence avatar to redeem yourself and save yourself from furry damnation?


----------



## Ultraviolet_Moon_Ray (Oct 25, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Yall are furfags. Especially OP. He should come out the closet already.
> 
> 
> Toshabi is the only legit non-furry on this site. If you aren't sporting my avatar then you're a furry. Simple as that. So would you like to purchase an indulgence avatar to redeem yourself and save yourself from furry damnation?




<-- Get Out


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Oct 25, 2012)

badlands said:


> it's good to laugh at yourself. if you can't laugh at the silly things you enjoy you're taking it too seriously.


 Well how am i suppose to know they aren't being serious?


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 25, 2012)

Ultraviolet_Moon_Ray said:


> <-- Get Out



Boy, you better be quoting my post because you loved it so much that you told yourself to get out of this thread to prevent yourself from exploding. Otherwise Toshabi will have to choke a bitch. >:[


----------



## Ricky (Oct 25, 2012)

Ultraviolet_Moon_Ray said:


> Lie. SOME mascots aren't furries.  Trust, a furry'd love that job if it suited their taste.



Haha, true. I know a few furries who work at Disney World and they have to keep that a secret because they could get fired... (and no that isn't a joke)



Toshabi said:


> Toshabi  is the only legit non-furry on this site. If you aren't sporting my  avatar then you're  a furry. Simple as that. So would you like to  purchase an indulgence avatar to redeem yourself and save  yourself from furry damnation?



Careful, hanging around this site too much it could rub off on you. Also, guilt by association... :roll:



TheMetalVelocity said:


> Well how am i suppose to know they aren't being serious?



People who _are obviously_ furries talking shit _about furries_...

Come on, you really can't figure this one out?


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 25, 2012)

@ricky: my old forum said I'd get banned by week 2. They said if not, then I'd be a true blue balled furry by week 3. I think if I stay on the forums I won't get infected unless your bites result in turning people into furries. Fucking werewolves. >:[


----------



## Ultraviolet_Moon_Ray (Oct 25, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Boy, you better be quoting my post because you loved it so much that you told yourself to get out of this thread to prevent yourself from exploding. Otherwise Toshabi will have to choke a bitch. >:[



No, cause then it'd read, "Got Out."

Get Out. Or, Come At Me, Yo.


----------



## Ultraviolet_Moon_Ray (Oct 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Haha, true. I know a few furries who work at Disney World and they have to keep that a secret because they could get fired... (and no that isn't a joke)



No way. Disney's characters are furry.


----------



## Ultraviolet_Moon_Ray (Oct 25, 2012)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Well how am i suppose to know they aren't being serious?




Intrntz r srs bsns bro

No seriously (<--lol, look at what I did there), don't take the Internet so seriously.


----------



## Brazen (Oct 25, 2012)

Ultraviolet_Moon_Ray said:


> No way. Disney's characters are furry.



In the real world, saying you're a furry at a job interview for a position where you work with children is a no-no, because furries = pedophiles.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 25, 2012)

Ultraviolet_Moon_Ray said:


> No way. Disney's characters are furry.



We aren't talking about the fictional cartoon characters; we are talking about the people in the costumes.

You derp.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 25, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Ultraviolet_Moon_Ray (Oct 25, 2012)

Brazen said:


> In the real world, saying you're a furry at a job interview for a position where you work with children is a no-no, because furries = pedophiles.



While I laugh at your blatant misunderstanding of me pointing out how Disney's rejection of furries is hypocritical (because it makes furry cartoon characters, hurr durr!), I'll respond with this:

That's mean. Furries aren't paedoez. Not all of them. Not many. Only some. A few. A handful. ._.


----------



## Ultraviolet_Moon_Ray (Oct 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> We aren't talking about the fictional cartoon characters; we are talking about the people in the costumes.
> 
> You derp.



Copypasta: "While I laugh at your blatant misunderstanding of me pointing out how Disney's rejection of furries is hypocritical (because it makes furry cartoon characters, hurr durr!), I'll respond with this:"

End copypasta.

Response: 

"At the risk of sounding like a troll:

'No, u derp.'"


----------



## Brazen (Oct 25, 2012)

Ultraviolet_Moon_Ray said:


> While I laugh at your blatant misunderstanding of me pointing out how Disney's rejection of furries is hypocritical (because it makes furry cartoon characters, hurr durr!), I'll respond with this:
> 
> That's mean. Furries aren't paedoez. Not all of them. Not many. Only some. A few. A handful. ._.



It's not hypocritical, they don't want to get in legal trouble.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 25, 2012)

Ultraviolet_Moon_Ray said:


> Copypasta: "While I laugh at your blatant misunderstanding of me pointing out how Disney's rejection of furries is hypocritical (because it makes furry cartoon characters, hurr durr!), I'll respond with this:"
> 
> End copypasta.
> 
> ...



Sorry, you aren't very eloquent and it takes a bit of effort for me to translate your horrible posts to intelligent-person speak. While *it is* a bit ironic, they have also caught people fucking in suit there before.

It's more of a preventative measure.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 25, 2012)

Ultraviolet_Moon_Ray said:


> No way. Disney's characters are furry.



Please say this is sarcasm. 
Please say this is sarcasm. 
Please say this is sarcasm. 
Please say this is sarcasm. 
Please say this is sarcasm. 
Please say this is sarcasm. 
Please say this is sarcasm. 
Please say this is sarcasm.


----------



## Ultraviolet_Moon_Ray (Oct 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Sorry, you aren't very eloquent and it takes a bit of effort for me to translate your horrible posts to intelligent-person speak. While *it is* a bit ironic, they have also caught people fucking in suit there before.
> 
> It's more of a preventative measure.



Once again you fail at prejudgment.

You don't know me, personally. This is the Internet. And honestly, elocution is not worth it on here. Using my lack of care of talking to others across a keyboard is nothing more than a diversion. Stay on point, furry:

A preventative measure against what, for what? Furries are gonna molest our baybeez?


----------



## Ultraviolet_Moon_Ray (Oct 25, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Please say this is sarcasm.
> Please say this is sarcasm.
> Please say this is sarcasm.
> Please say this is sarcasm.
> ...



If it's an animal and it talks, it is a furry.

And didn't I tell you to "Get Out"? lol


----------



## Ultraviolet_Moon_Ray (Oct 25, 2012)

Brazen said:


> It's not hypocritical, they don't want to get in legal trouble.



So now being furry is illegal?


----------



## Ricky (Oct 25, 2012)

Ultraviolet_Moon_Ray said:


> Once again you fail at prejudgment.
> 
> You don't know me, personally. This is the Internet. And honestly, elocution is not worth it on here. Using my lack of care of talking to others across a keyboard is nothing more than a diversion. Stay on point, furry:
> 
> A preventative measure against what, for what? Furries are gonna molest our baybeez?



I said what it was preventing. People have been caught fucking in suit.

I doubt they are afraid of the suiters fucking the kids.

If a kid runs into a fursuit fuckfest it wouldn't be any good either...


----------



## Brazen (Oct 25, 2012)

Ultraviolet_Moon_Ray said:


> So now being furry is illegal?



No, being a pedophile is illegal, pay attention.


----------



## Ultraviolet_Moon_Ray (Oct 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I said what it was preventing. People have been caught fucking in suit.
> 
> I doubt they are afraid of the suiters fucking the kids.
> 
> If a kid runs into a fursuit fuckfest it wouldn't be any good either...



I didn't see that typed.

But hey, the risk remains the same even outside of furry world. The risk of furries in fursuits fucking is the exact same as people not in fursuits fucking in the bathroom in between breaks.

I still don't see your point manifesting any real solid point, sir.


----------



## Ultraviolet_Moon_Ray (Oct 25, 2012)

Brazen said:


> No, being a pedophile is illegal, pay attention.



No, YOU pay attention. I got that part already, you seem to think that I actually took that BS you said about furries being pedos. I mean really. Come on.

I simply ignored that and asked the question as it pertained to your context of typing. You said that they restrict furries because furries are molesters. Furries--not all--are not molesters and additionally, you added "To avoid legal troubles." Again, ignoring the BS you pulled out of your mishapen bunghole, I responded with the question.

I'm pretty sure I'm just feeding a troll, though.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 25, 2012)

Ultraviolet_Moon_Ray said:


> But hey, the risk remains the same even outside of furry world. The risk of furries in fursuits fucking is the exact same as people not in fursuits fucking in the bathroom in between breaks.



[citation needed]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 25, 2012)

Hahahaha, wow.


----------



## Ultraviolet_Moon_Ray (Oct 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> [citation needed]




Common sense.

There you go.


----------



## Ultraviolet_Moon_Ray (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm ending this pointless argument.

Reason: Thread Topic Deviation.

I've already given my 10-cent worth to this thread. I've no reason to be here.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 25, 2012)

You have no reason be alive.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm gonna miss him... :roll:

pffft...  HAAHAA


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I'm gonna miss him... :roll:
> 
> pffft...  HAAHAA



You know, this is the only forum where I've been stumped on whether or not someone is trolling or if they're just that retarded.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 25, 2012)

d.batty said:


> You have no reason be alive.



Do... do you?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 25, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Yes



Oh, okay.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2012)

Eh.

Looking at anthro art and being like "hey, that's cool" doesn't make you a furfag. Drawing anthro characters as part of commissions isn't furry either. That's business. "fursuiting" can also be volunteer work.

But remember, a heightened interest in these things is what makes someone furry. Do you have a fursona/character you use a lot that is anthro? Do you draw anthro shit all the time? Do you go on the sites? Do you attend cons? Do you fap to certain things within the fandumb? 

If that's the case, then you can't deny being a furfag. Don't worry too much about the label though. Being a furfag is a heightened interest in anthropomorphic animal characters, and anything beyond that or more specific than that is down to nobody but the individual.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 25, 2012)

d.batty said:


> You have no reason be alive.



Have a retard position on an argument about furry and I disagree with you? YOU DON'T DESERVE TO LIIIIIIIIIVE! >:C


You furries are so hilarious!


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 25, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> You furries are so hilarious!



You're starting to sound really defensive about this whole "I'm not a furry" thing.

Not saying you are... but fuck.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 25, 2012)

Denial is the first stage.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Denial is the first stage.



That's not what I'm saying at all.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 25, 2012)

Saliva said:


> You're starting to sound really defensive about this whole "I'm not a furry" thing.
> 
> Not saying you are... but fuck.




I actually am. I have my computer hidden in the corner of an underground cellar inside of my house where I secretly post on these forums to make sure my neighbors and roommate don't see my posting on here out of fear that I'll be mistaken as a furry. I REALLY AM NOT A FURRY I SWEAR TO GOD!!!!!


God, get off my nuts already I'M NOT A FURRY NOT A FURRY NOT A FURRY LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALLA


No.



The only reason why I'm acting like this here is because of the nature of the topic being discussed here. That is all.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 25, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> I REALLY AM NOT A FURRY I SWEAR TO GOD!!!!!
> 
> 
> God, get off my nuts already I'M NOT A FURRY NOT A FURRY NOT A FURRY LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALLA
> ...



I'm sooooo sigging this :lol:

This way everyone can take it out of context because they are too lazy to look at the actual thread.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 25, 2012)

Heheheh :3


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I'm sooooo sigging this :lol:
> 
> This way everyone can take it out of context because they are too lazy to look at the actual thread.




RICKY YOU RAT BASTARD >:[



hehehe, RAT bastard.


----------



## Rheumatism (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 25, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Yes.



Well, fuck the whole conversation.

... I'm convinced! ^_^


----------



## Makarov (Oct 26, 2012)

There is a difference between saying it and being it. By that I mean no matter what you do someone with think that you are/aren't a furry.

For example I have been called a furry for soley reading a webcomic called the whiteboard, really isn't a furry comic (at least wasn't when I was reading it) it had a furry character. But, that wasn't the focus. On the other hand I have seen my best friend who is a diehard furry, called a poster because she can't afford a pursuit. 

I personally don't think of myself as one because I don't have a fursona/character/fursuit. I just respect and support the fandom. At the end of the day its how you define it. That said if you own a fur suit you're a furry IMHO.


----------



## RetroOctane (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes. It really doesn't matter what you call yourself. You can like furry stuff and call yourself a banana taco if you want.
Personally I find it funny, and a bit fascinating, when the people who do call themselves furry flip out over others lack of affiliation/conformation with them.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Oct 26, 2012)

paroapockinroo said:


> Just wondering what others opinions are~


I would say yes, even if others would say no xD


----------



## Rheumatism (Oct 26, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Well, fuck the whole conversation.
> 
> ... I'm convinced! ^_^


You are so welcome.


----------



## Day Coydog (Oct 29, 2012)

d.batty said:


> But I ain't no furfag.  I think this pic sums it up
> http://imageshack.us/a/img825/7929/img20121025111302.jpg



Oh My Gosh I WANT ONE!


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 29, 2012)

RetroOctane said:


> Yes. It really doesn't matter what you call yourself. You can like furry stuff and call yourself a banana taco if you want.
> Personally I find it funny, and a bit fascinating, when the people who do call themselves furry flip out over others lack of affiliation/conformation with them.




Personally I don't understand why so few people identify with the banana taco movement. :c

actually thinking along the lines of obscurity and identity it's fun to search for obscure art movements and collectives to see how many you could fit the definition for:
http://www.greenygrey.co.uk/blog/?page_id=2
http://www.greenygrey.co.uk/

Like perhaps the 'greenygrey'.


----------



## Lhune (Oct 29, 2012)

Why do you not want to consider yourself a furry? If you're wearing a fursuit that would be a pretty clear sign to me that you are one.

Anthro art has nothing to do with the furry fandom per say though.


----------



## Day Coydog (Oct 29, 2012)

Lhune said:


> Why do you not want to consider yourself a furry? If you're wearing a fursuit that would be a pretty clear sign to me that you are one.
> 
> Anthro art has nothing to do with the furry fandom per say though.



Did that really just come out of your mouth?


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 29, 2012)

Potentially. It just depends on what approach you take towards them.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 30, 2012)

And it's possible to be writing books about science but not be a "Science fiction writer".


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 30, 2012)

Day Coydog said:


> Oh My Gosh I WANT ONE!


Google kitty loves monster


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 30, 2012)

It's like when people say they listen to music "only for the melody" without realizing that by listening to that music, they are endorsing exactly how the artist has lived. I really think that a love of anthro art marks a person as being a Furry and that the line between "sympathizer" and "card-carrying member" of the Furry fandom is so slim, it might as well not exist.


----------



## Lyxen (Nov 3, 2012)

yea, its a huge fad on DA to make, fave, comission, etc. anthro-art but tell people your not a furry


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 3, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> It's like when people say they listen to music "only for the melody" without realizing that by listening to that music, they are endorsing exactly how the artist has lived. I really think that a love of anthro art marks a person as being a Furry and that the line between "sympathizer" and "card-carrying member" of the Furry fandom is so slim, it might as well not exist.


In response to music, this can't be the case. 
I have no idea how many of the musicians I listen to live or have lived, so I'm not endorsing 'exactly how they've lived'.

The key reason this isn't the case is because you can't endorse something 'to declare your approval of it', without realising it. Realisation is a necessity. Giving money unknowingly to someone who turns out to be leading a secret criminal double life in exchange for their musical content or enjoying the art of Carravagio eventhough he probably murdered someone does not equate to declaring total support of those behaviours.


----------

